
Deep-Spying: Spying Using Smartwatch and Deep Learning - kushti
http://arxiv.org/abs/1512.05616
======
Roritharr
Moneyquote of the summary: "Our results suggest that the complete
technological ecosystem of a user can be compromised when a wearable wristband
device is worn."

------
hughperkins
Summary:using the motion sensors in the smartwatch, they can figure out which
keys you are pressing, and thus read your passwords.

~~~
davidf18
I believe a recent episode of the TV series "Minority Report" used this as
part of the story.

------
tonybeltramelli
Hey guys! :)

The source code is available at: [https://github.com/tonybeltramelli/Deep-
Spying](https://github.com/tonybeltramelli/Deep-Spying)

And a video demo at:
[https://youtu.be/ZBwSfvnoq5U](https://youtu.be/ZBwSfvnoq5U)

------
GregQuinn
A very interesting caveat from the paper:

"It is important to note that it is assumed that the victim is wearing the WAD
on the wrist of the preferred hand used to interact with keyboards. In fact,
in our attack scenario it would be harder, if not impossible, for the attacker
to infer keystrokes if the victim is right-handed but is wearing the WAD on
the left hand for example."

A WAD is any wearable arm band device.

~~~
swiley
Which is how most people.wear watches (especially expensive ones).

~~~
GregQuinn
I don't and none of my friends seem to either.

~~~
x1798DE
You wear your watch on your dominant hand? That feels very unnatural to me.
Just manipulating the straps alone seems difficult, so that's a barrier right
there...

~~~
Flockster
Not to forget, that most Watches are designed to be worn on the left side.
(Position of the Buttons etc.) Smartwatches are improving here, in displaying
a rotated screen, but often even these are asymmetrical designed and thus
harder to use on the right arm.

~~~
taylorwc
> most Watches are designed to be worn on the left side.

Yes, for right-handed people. The opposite is true for left-handed people, and
left-handed versions of watches.

------
imh
Before everyone panics, there's an important note on page 70:

>The LSTM model can also successfully classify signals with an accuracy of 19%
when the dataset used for training and logging are originated from two
different keypads.

Still scary to think how a motivated team could extend this though.

------
murbard2
There's an important conceptual link between training RNNs and side channel
attacks.

I wrote a bit on the topic. Unfortunately, not my finest writing in terms of
clarity, but I think it touches something important.

[https://medium.com/@arthurb/traces-probability-and-
learning-...](https://medium.com/@arthurb/traces-probability-and-
learning-435a1abdcdc#.lrxxssm67)

